# Your help please, new helmet advice!!!



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm in the market for a new helmet. I recently purchased my first bike "2012 Rockhopper 29er" . I went out and bought a Bern Brentwood "bmx style" helmet when I first got the bike. I didn't like the look of the traditional space ship looking road helmets. After using the Bern, I've came to the realization it's hot and heavy. And too top that off, there are some light, well ventilated, more protective, and cool looking "all mountain" helmets out there. 

I've narrowed it down to 3 or 4 I really like. Since I'm new to the sport, I'm asking for everyones help. I don't want to keep buying stuff and rebuying for what I actually want or need before what I have is even close to wore out. So what's everyones opinions on these helmets. Like and dislikes. If you have or had one, what did you think. 

Fox striker, the newer version of the flux, now a bit lighter...

Specialized Vise...

Uvex XP...

Giro Xen, I believe? Not sure I like the looks of this one, but an option in tis category...

Other?.....

Thanks in advance to everyones help, opinion, and advice!!!


----------



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

*$40 Vice*

If you can try them all on and buy the one that fits the best......

But if you are just going to buy one and take a chance....go with the Vice.....especially at this price.....It's probably a little more bulky than others....but it is by far the most comfortable and easy to adjust.

Use this link and save yourself some $$ if you don't mind some of last years colors....

Specialized Bicycle Components : Vice Helmet


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

*No one* can tell you what is "by far the most comfortable...." in a helmet w/o having your head to try it on. Best bet is to go to a large shop with a big helmet inventory and try a bunch on from different manufacturers (they usually fit the same across the product range) and see what fits your noggin, then you can shop around more intelligently.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

You have to wear them to be sure. The giro one is a good helmet. I thoroughly enjoy how their helmets are adjusted


----------



## mayberry32 (Sep 17, 2011)

In most of the bike shops I've been in over the past month, they have closeouts from last year. I picked up a Bell Variant for $40, and it normally sells for around $80. Adjustable, comfortable and light. I've seen quite a few Giro's for the same price markdowns.

Amazon.com: Bell Variant Bike Helmet: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Problem is I'd have to spend a whole day driving around to to try on different brands. Most of the bike shops near me only carry one specific brand and mainly road styles. From the time and gas I'd spend, I'd probably be better off just taking a chance. At least I know for sure the style I want. That's why I was asking for opinions of how others liked them personally. Not what they think I will like best or what will fit me best. Just feedback from personal experiences with the helmets mentioned.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, FWIW I currently have a Xen and it fits my head great. YMMV.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rrichardson said:


> Problem is I'd have to spend a whole day driving around to to try on different brands. Most of the bike shops near me only carry one specific brand and mainly road styles. From the time and gas I'd spend, I'd probably be better off just taking a chance. At least I know for sure the style I want. That's why I was asking for opinions of how others liked them personally. Not what they think I will like best or what will fit me best. Just feedback from personal experiences with the helmets mentioned.


Any of the helmets are fine...as long as they fit your head. Even the "best" helmet is terrible if it does not fit properly.

You have to try them on.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the looks of the vice. The white one with red accent will match my rh perfectly. At 40 bucks on last years colors, and that just happens to be the one I liked, I'm thinking of ordering one. But someone said it's bulkier thN the others. I definitely want a low profile fit. Is there a big difference? I've also heard a lot of good things about the protection from the specialized. Then again, the fox looks racey! 

Anyone seen the new fox striker in the red and white in person? Want to know if it's a bright red or more of a maroon. As you can tell, I'm in to comfort, but looks a re important also!


----------



## ronyc (Aug 27, 2008)

I was in the same boat as you a while back. You really need to try them on. Even the same brand of helmet there are differences. In my case, I went as far as ordering several that my LBS do not carry and returned majority of them. I lucked out on the bell sequence, but other bell models do not fit me.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rrichardson said:


> I like the looks of the vice. The white one with red accent will match my rh perfectly. At 40 bucks on last years colors, and that just happens to be the one I liked, I'm thinking of ordering one. But someone said it's bulkier thN the others. I definitely want a low profile fit. Is there a big difference? I've also heard a lot of good things about the protection from the specialized. Then again, the fox looks racey!
> 
> Anyone seen the new fox striker in the red and white in person? Want to know if it's a bright red or more of a maroon. As you can tell, I'm in to comfort, but looks a re important also!


Try them on. Nobody can tell you how a helmet will fit your head.

If you do not try on the helmet first -- and the specific helmet you buy -- you will likely keeping keep buying and rebuying helmets until you do find the right one.

It may be that none of the models on your short list will fit.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone know difference between giro xen and xar? They look like they have a nice low pro fit...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Rrichardson said:


> Anyone know difference between giro xen and xar? They look like they have a nice low pro fit...


About $30


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I few months ago, I was looking at just about the very same selection. I ended up going with the Uvex XP100, as it had the best fit and was the lightest. However, If Specialized had that $40 sale going on at the time, I would have had a Vice. It was not as light, but just about as comfortable.


----------



## Ohdoom (Nov 1, 2009)

Fit is always the winner. If you buy offline, make sure they have a nicely rated return policy. Other than that, go as light as financially possible. My neck can absolutely tell the difference.


----------



## joeyjoedotorg (Oct 20, 2006)

Rrichardson said:


> Problem is I'd have to spend a whole day driving around to to try on different brands. Most of the bike shops near me only carry one specific brand and mainly road styles. From the time and gas I'd spend, I'd probably be better off just taking a chance.


Honestly, I'd recommend making the drive. Now, I'm saying that not knowing exactly how far away the LBS's are in your area, so take that with a grain of salt, but once you try on a couple and find one that fits you well, you can just stick with that brand since they tend to fit similarly. I've found that fox and specialized tend to fit me really well with giro taking a distant 3rd. When I saw the flux go on sale for $35 on hucknroll I jumped on it and knew I was getting a good deal. Now I have no problem buying helmets sight unseen when I come across a good deal. Might save money and effort in the long run.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I did the exact same thing, bought the Bern Brentwood and hated it. I finally settled on the Fox Flux and think it is awesome. I have a big head so i wanted a low profile helmet and this does not make my head look big. It breathes really well and the adjustment system is nice, though not as user friendly as some others but it has never bothered me. I like the look of the Flux more than the Striker, but that's personal, plus you could get a better deal on a Flux if you look around.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I ended up ordering a vice. At 40.00
I couldn't pass it up. Other than it being a little more bulky, it should do the
Trick. Thanks for all the replies. I'll post a review of it after I try it in case anyone else is thinking about jumping in on the bargain.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

meSSican said:


> I did the exact same thing, bought the Bern Brentwood and hated it. I finally settled on the Fox Flux and think it is awesome. I have a big head so i wanted a low profile helmet and this does not make my head look big. It breathes really well and the adjustment system is nice, though not as user friendly as some others but it has never bothered me. I like the look of the Flux more than the Striker, but that's personal, plus you could get a better deal on a Flux if you look around.


Well, the Bern Brentwood will serve a purpose. I think it will be nice to have to use in the winter months with the available snap in head and ear warmer.


----------



## HalFliP (Mar 15, 2009)

It;s not that much more bulky...I was just saying. Face it...all helmets are going to look a little funny on your head. I love my Vice. 

Just a side note....I wasn't telling you the Vice was the most comfortable out of the bunch. Thats why I said to try you should try them on before buying one, but if you were going to buy one without trying any of them on that the Vice was the most comfortable for me. 

Apparently, Whodaphuck thought I sounded like I was forcing my opinion on you or something like that....not the case. I thought I had worded it clearly enough.

Hope you like your Vice....let us know.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

I have been very pleased with the comfort, fit and the protection of the Uvex 100XP. It is light, has a bee net and has very good adjustment features and even at ll retail is a good value IMO.

Oh ya.... the one in this picture saved me from serious injury.....or worse.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Flip, I appreciate "your opinion". Some people don't seem to get it. I asked for others thoughts on these helmets as far as their own personal experience. It's obvious nobody can tell me what's best for my noggin! Lol

I actually got a chance to try on a fox flux today and I loved the look and the way the back was rounded, but the fit and comfort wasn't anything to write home about. And I agree with you flip, there all gonna look funny, but I'd like to try to minimize it as much as possible! Lol some people can pull them off, by me, not so much. That's why I opted for the bargain. It matches the color scheme of the bike and its a good helmet as far as protection goes. After all, that's the main thing...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rrichardson said:


> ... its a good helmet as far as protection goes...


True only if the helmet fits well.


----------



## foot hill (Oct 16, 2006)

*Fyi*

the higher end giro helmets HEX,ZEN & ZAR all have visors that flip (move) up down or in between.
This is something I cant do without, even though most giro helmets are better suited for rounder heads  than i have.

try try try before you buy


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Received the vice. It seems much bigger than the flux. Was a little big, so sold it to a buddy. I know, I know, everyone told me to try first! Lol

Now ive decided on the Xen, but while researching it I started liking the new Xar also. Has anyone that has had a xen tried the xar? It's supposed to be the replacement for the xen as the xen is supposedly being retired in 2012. 

Thoughts and opinions on the xen and xar please...


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Vice and really like the look, ventilation and protection if offers.

My wife has a 661 Recon and she really likes the adjustability and how light it is. Just over 300 grams, and the fit. I feel this offers more protection then the Vice or Flux.

My cousin has a Fox Flux and he like it. He really wanted a 661 Recon, but the LBS was out and not getting any in for a few weeks.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Rrichardson said:


> Received the vice. It seems much bigger than the flux. Was a little big, so sold it to a buddy. I know, I know, everyone told me to try first! Lol
> 
> Now ive decided on the Xen, but while researching it I started liking the new Xar also. Has anyone that has had a xen tried the xar? It's supposed to be the replacement for the xen as the xen is supposedly being retired in 2012.
> 
> Thoughts and opinions on the xen and xar please...


You need to try them on.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Shiggy! 

Found a shop about 15 miles away that has a Xar in stock. Gonna go "try it on" on my way to the trails tomorrow... I didn't realize riding on trails through the trees in the woods was going to be so damn expensive!!!

1k for a bike they refer to as "recreational" use and "entry level"..... Lol


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

Try a 661 Recon sick looking helmet. I'm going to try that after my current Bontrager lid goes kaput.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Rrichardson said:


> I didn't realize riding on trails through the trees in the woods was going to be so damn expensive!!!
> 
> 1k for a bike they refer to as "recreational" use and "entry level"..... Lol


No kidding, the more obsessed you get the more impulse buys you make too. Your wallet might hate me if you didn't already know, chainlove.com.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah Tim! I've had my finger in the button several times on the chainlove deal, and bad to turn my phone off! Lol

I did learn though that if your uncertain on an item you can add it to your cart before time expires, then research it more and take time to decide and can back out from it!


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

I vote for the Zen.


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

Had a chance to try the hex, xen, and xar today. I like the way the hex offered a bit more coverage in the back, but overall couldn't sway me as the xar was just a sweet looking piece IMO. They all felt about the same to me. I liked the recon 5 system of the xar over the xen system. Not sure what makes this helmet worth 130 bucks, but I got it anyways, and couldn't be any happiier with my purchase. Vents fairly well, looks good on as far as a helmet can, and pretty much disappears as you ride. I could tell a difference in my neck wearing this helmet today over my Bern Brentwood. :thumbsup:


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

I have been using a xen for over a year and am pleased with the fit and performance, but would prefer it to be less bulky-looking


----------



## Rrichardson (Sep 15, 2011)

If you get much less bulky than a xen or a xar, you might not have much protection. There about as low pro as I've seen, other than a skate style.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

unless your riding DH, just get something that has lots of venting and protects the top and back of your head. Alot of people tend to roll when they fall and take nasty hits to the neck and the back of the head.


----------



## showtym69 (Oct 30, 2011)

I really like my Bell Furio. It's light (272g) & really comfortable. Not bulky looking either. $50 on sale. It protected my head from an injury couple days ago! It was a hard landing. Im looking at getting another one in a few days...


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Fit! Fit! Fit! That should be the driving factor in choosing a helmet. That's what will save your noggin when needed. I went through this gyration earlier this year looking at the same helmets (plus a few more) that the OP was initially considering. Although I understand the concern of spending a day (I spent two full days) in time and gas driving around to different LBS, I did exactly that to try on representatives of all the helmets that I was considering. If nothing else, I provided me a chance to get to know all of the LBS in my area and determine which ones I liked the best (and why). In the end, I chose the the Uvex XP as it provided the best fit for my head and was the most comfortable (principally due to it being by far the lightest of the bunch). I've been very happy with the helmet and don't regret the time in visiting the different LBS. Oh, in case it hasn't been mentioned, fit should be the primary concern in choosing a helmet.


----------



## hernan1304 (Nov 6, 2011)

I used to have a Bell Sweep XC which was awesome (now wear a Giro road helmet because I ride a CX bike). It's expensive though, $140 MSRP.


----------

